# 11 months - still not lifting a leg!



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello everybody,








Just wanted to know your opinion, is it ok for my pup (almost a grown up dog at 11 month of age!) not to lift a leg? It is not only the leg lifting, he doesn't mark at all. In a way its nice to get all pee done in one go, squatting and here we go, but does it mean he is not developing properly?


Thanks!


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Mine is also 11 months (only two weeks until his first birthday!) and also doesn't lift up his leg or mark. As far as I have read into it, it is no issue at all. I have read people saying theirs only started to mark at 2 years old. Unless someone with more knowledge corrects me here, I would say enjoy it as long as it lasts!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't think mine was at that age. It is pretty recent for him. He is 16 months now and doesn't like to pee in the front yard anymore because there is hardly anything to lift his leg on. He prefers bushes and trees ih back. I will say it helps what is left of the grass now that he pees on the edge of the woods.

He marks all along our walks now too.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

I think its normal. One of mine started just when he hit 11 months. It was nice to see. The other is 11 months now but still not lifting.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

4+ years old still not lifting leg.

We were raising him for the Seeing Eye so we were told not to allow him to mark or left his leg. When I said he still doesn't that was a bit of a lie. In the past year or so he has started to occasionally lift his leg and mark a mailbox or a pole but I discourage that behavior. I don't think there is any problem with not lifting a leg.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I've had males start lifting a leg at eight weeks and I've had males that only lifted their legs if they happened to be standing next to something. And I've had females that lifted their legs at eight weeks. They're all different. But I did have one Papillon that beat all. The boys would go around and lift legs. Several girls would follow and lift legs. But she would then go behind both and do a handstand and back up to pee higher than both the boys and the other dogs. Gotta love them all!


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2016)

Mine is 15 months and he lifts his leg only when he is next to something like a tree or whatever. Otherwise he won't lift his leg. He doesn't squat either, he just stretches out to piss, lol.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

My in-tact male was 2 in Aug. He still squats to pee.
Occasionally, He'll lift his leg to mark but I discourage it.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I happen to love a squatter rather than a leg lifter! Easier to clean up when necessary. I have had males of both persuations, as well as a very bossy female who lifted her leg regularly to mark on top the boys' pee! I wish I knew what caused a dog to go one way or the other! - I would definitely love to teach the boys to squat!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have two intact males. My younger dog is submissive to the other male...but he has scratched/scruffed with his rear legs after pooping since he was 8 weeks old. 
He does not, nor probably will not lift his leg while the older dog is in his life. He squats to pee. I don't mind it, I understand his reason. 
I don't like when a dog marks constantly(or marks over the others pee), but it is what it is and I keep my marker from marking my garden areas, pots, and whatever else is of value to me. He is pretty good about it, but not perfect.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Henricus said:


> Mine is also 11 months (only two weeks until his first birthday!) and also doesn't lift up his leg or mark. As far as I have read into it, it is no issue at all. I have read people saying theirs only started to mark at 2 years old. Unless someone with more knowledge corrects me here, I would say enjoy it as long as it lasts!


Yes, our dogs are 10 day apart and they seem to run in parallel in many ways. 




Joey-and-chandler said:


> I think its normal. One of mine started just when he hit 11 months. It was nice to see. The other is 11 months now but still not lifting.


Did he start marking before attempting the first lift? Mine still behaves like a baby and I wonder if his hormones haven't yet properly kicked in.. 




Rangers_mom said:


> 4+ years old still not lifting leg.
> 
> We were raising him for the Seeing Eye so we were told not to allow him to mark or left his leg. When I said he still doesn't that was a bit of a lie. In the past year or so he has started to occasionally lift his leg and mark a mailbox or a pole but I discourage that behavior. I don't think there is any problem with not lifting a leg.



My main concern is if Rex is so said sexually delayed, leg lifting per se can be troublesome, I agree 




Deb said:


> I've had males start lifting a leg at eight weeks and I've had males that only lifted their legs if they happened to be standing next to something. And I've had females that lifted their legs at eight weeks. They're all different. But I did have one Papillon that beat all. The boys would go around and lift legs. Several girls would follow and lift legs. But she would then go behind both and do a handstand and back up to pee higher than both the boys and the other dogs. Gotta love them all!


This is so funny, I actually never heard or seen females lifting the legs! There is a thigh on the way!


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Darth said:


> Mine is 15 months and he lifts his leg only when he is next to something like a tree or whatever. Otherwise he won't lift his leg. He doesn't squat either, he just stretches out to piss, lol.


Actually I wonder, I grew up with dogs and we had a mix, a GSD and a rough collie at various stages of my childhood and adolescence. All of these dogs were males and started lifting the legs between 5 and 6 months of age. But back then our family was living in a flat and to wee all dogs had to be taken for a proper walk. I mean putting on collars, walking down the corridor, the stairs..all these things. And then dogs were suddenly getting exposed to all the scents, corners, shrubs, bin etc.. Rex grew up in a house and he is free to go for a wee whenever he wants, no exciting scents, no bins, no corners, boring familiar shrubs... perhaps it contributes to the lack of marking behaviour?




Findlay said:


> My in-tact male was 2 in Aug. He still squats to pee.
> Occasionally, He'll lift his leg to mark but I discourage it.


Seems to be far more common than I thought. Most of the lifters around are small breeds, maybe GSD can be either. 




maxtmill said:


> I happen to love a squatter rather than a leg lifter! Easier to clean up when necessary. I have had males of both persuations, as well as a very bossy female who lifted her leg regularly to mark on top the boys' pee! I wish I knew what caused a dog to go one way or the other! - I would definitely love to teach the boys to squat!


It is easier to collect the wee if necessary, had to do this once 




onyx'girl said:


> I have two intact males. My younger dog is submissive to the other male...but he has scratched/scruffed with his rear legs after pooping since he was 8 weeks old.
> He does not, nor probably will not lift his leg while the older dog is in his life. He squats to pee. I don't mind it, I understand his reason.
> I don't like when a dog marks constantly(or marks over the others pee), but it is what it is and I keep my marker from marking my garden areas, pots, and whatever else is of value to me. He is pretty good about it, but not perfect.


If lack of marking is not indicative of any underlying problem/condition I'm fine with it, much more convenient.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max was about 14 months when he started lifting his leg out on walks. In our back yard he stands and goes at once it's the reason for many grass burn spots in our yard.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

my boy is nearly 3 years old and typically does not lift a leg. I like that he squats and empties his bladder (although it does burn spots in the lawn). He lifts and marks so seldom it takes us by surprise, "Hey, what is so special about that spot?".


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

@El_rex
Lol, that seems right indeed. Must be the European influence :nerd:
Something completely different; it would be ideal knowing someone close by with a GSD of same age to train/practice with.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

My dog only occasionally lifted his leg ....oh well no big deal. Whatever works for you right.(lol). He lived a very healthy life with no worries until he passed away a few weeks shy of 12 this past July. This should be the least of anyones worries( but I was worried about it initially)


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Well, my dog is 18 months now - not a single lift..lol


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Our young dog, WGSL and still whole, just turned 4 and has never lifted his leg. No problem for me, or for him. 

Our older dog is neutered and is 7, and he, too, never lifts his leg.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

So, at 1 year 11 months he lifted! Yay!!! He's a real man now.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I agree with @Deb: they're all different. I've had intact male IWs that never lifted their legs for their entire lives, neutered GSD males that rarely lifted their legs, an intact GSD male that often did and a terrier mix that ALWAYS did. All of the females (GSDs & IWs) squatted, save one. She was a highly dominant girl who often lifted her leg; she also marked _and_ pooped after/on top of every other dog's efforts --- male or female. So, I've never seen a link to health or well-being based on leg-lifting alone. Gotta say, though, squatting is a LOT easier on the shrubbery. 

Aly


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

El_rex said:


> So, at 1 year 11 months he lifted! Yay!!! He's a real man now.


Now he has to perfect his aim. >


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

My neutered male was never a leg-lifter. He would stand and lean forward to pee. Never had an issue with marking either. Gotta say I’m glad for both. Hoping my next male will be the same


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Dunkirk said:


> Now he has to perfect his aim. >


Yes, a nice change from constantly targeting his front legs..:laugh2:
I don't know if it made any change, but he was left in kennels for a couple of days with plenty of other dogs around, involving lots of interaction and playing together and presumably he saw one of other males marking and realised this is how grown up boys should do it...


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

I've seen many males that don't lift their legs, generally they were raised with females in my experience. My old male GSD, I think he squatted to pee but he also lifted his leg. Not sure if one was more comfortable or not, he did have hip issues. My mastiff very rarely lifts his leg, just when he is feeling especially full on himself, mainly just stands and leans forward like a horse. The neighbors have a male and he's started lifting his leg on the fence over their male's pee marks so he's capable just lazy I guess.

Congrats on your guy I guess? Personally I think I prefer it when they squat instead of marking everything!


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

*Diegotxe, Kazel*

I'd actually prefer him lifting 'cos he was constantly peeing his front legs up. In some ways squatting was better since he'd only do it once, a squat (well a stretch rather) and he's done. But quite often he shares my bed.. so stinky legs were not very welcome. :wink2:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I know max was a late bloomer and he lifted his leg I think after a year old. I?m not sure but I do think it was around 12 months or later.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

El_rex said:


> *Diegotxe, Kazel*
> 
> I'd actually prefer him lifting 'cos he was constantly peeing his front legs up. In some ways squatting was better since he'd only do it once, a squat (well a stretch rather) and he's done. But quite often he shares my bed.. so stinky legs were not very welcome. :wink2:


Weird dog. I can definitely see why you'd prefer the leg lift, pee isn't the most pleasant smell.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Pawsed said:


> Our young dog, WGSL and still whole, just turned 4 and has never lifted his leg. No problem for me, or for him.
> 
> Our older dog is neutered and is 7, and he, too, never lifts his leg.


My intact nearly 4 year old seldom lifts. Good thing most of the time he doesn't pee on his front legs because he's long haired.


----------



## LetaD (Sep 18, 2017)

None of my male dogs have ever lifted their legs but Whittaker tried a few weeks ago, fell over, and hasn't tried again.


----------

